# Is my platy pregnant?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Is she pregnant?
Sorry about picture quality but she won't stop moving.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like it to me. But I could be wrong. If she is all I have to say is Uh oh. Mine had forty babies.....


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

Platys are always pregnant..at least mine seem to be ...do you have live plants or many hiding places? cute avatar :-D


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

thats the thing about platy's they are crazy breeders. They can go from for to four hundred in no time it seems...


----------



## fishyy (Apr 7, 2012)

If shes got a black dot near her anal fin and fat then yah


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

If she is pregnant, how can i be certain?
how to take care of her and the fry?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

The best way to keep her and the fry safe while she is giving birth is to put her in a breeding trap which you can get down at your lfs.
After she has given birth if you have a fry tank you could put the babies in there and for the first 2 weeks feed them morning noon and night or just morning and night if more convenient, on liquifry(livebearers stuff) , at the start of the third week I move my baby platys onto crushed flake food with live food a couple of times a week but only feed them morning and night, dont feed them too much because the tank gets very dirty. Also small water changes every other day helps them to grow faster.my lfs buys my babies off of me when they're at a saleable size, or trades the babies for a male betta of my choice 
hope I helped


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

and you should also post pictures of them


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

cjayBetta said:


> and you should also post pictures of them


 Definitely, it never gets old seeing a newborn baby platy swimming around.
one set of mine are about three months old now and the other set is about 2 months old, and then we have random guppies from all over the place, they seem to hate giving birth in the trap so about 5 times now we have spent the night rescuing what we can from the main tank, you would think they would be considerate enough to let us know they're pregnant but apparently not


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually Liquifry isn't a fry food itself. It is nutrient and such that feed microorganisms and cause them to multiply. It is these microorganisms that feed the fry.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Amphibianite said:


> Actually Liquifry isn't a fry food itself. It is nutrient and such that feed microorganisms and cause them to multiply. It is these microorganisms that feed the fry.


 Well whatever it is it grows my fry on great for me so it's worth a try, but as far as I know and as far as my lfs has told me it's a fry food. Just what I've been told.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to have Balloon mollies(when I was like 12) and they decided to have babies. Parents didnt want to let me put them in a different tank so they all got eaten. I have vowed to myself that if I get any live bearers I will remove the mommy and daddy and let the babies grow out.


----------

